# Kitty: Package 'libcrypto', required by 'virtual:world'



## FDreamer (Sep 3, 2022)

Hi, 

I'm trying to upgrade x11/kitty to latest version. It builds and install fine but inside poudriere, I've got 

```
Package libcrypto was not found in the pkg-config search path.
Perhaps you should add the directory containing `libcrypto.pc'
to the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable
Package 'libcrypto', required by 'virtual:world', not found
CC: ['cc'] (13, 0)
The package libcrypto was not found on your system

*** Error code 1
```


Any idea ? Thanks !


----------



## Alain De Vos (Sep 3, 2022)

kitty fails to compile for me also. Maybe we need to wait a bit on the maintainers.


----------



## FDreamer (Sep 3, 2022)

Well, I’m the maintainer and have no clue how to solve this issue


----------



## angry_vincent (Sep 3, 2022)

this is indication of pkgconf not able to find your openssl's library. libcrypto.pc should be installed by openssl. do you set something in DEFAULT_VERSIONS with regards of ssl ? such that openssl from base or ports is defined


----------



## FDreamer (Sep 3, 2022)

Indeed, in /etc/make.conf

```
DEFAULT_VERSIONS+=ssl=openssl
```
was set.
Removing it does not help though.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Sep 3, 2022)

For kitty (quarterly) i have the following poudriere log,

```
[00:00:00] ---End make.conf---
[00:00:00] --Resource limits--
[00:00:00] cpu time               (seconds, -t)  unlimited
[00:00:00] file size           (512-blocks, -f)  unlimited
[00:00:00] data seg size           (kbytes, -d)  33554432
[00:00:00] stack size              (kbytes, -s)  524288
[00:00:00] core file size      (512-blocks, -c)  unlimited
[00:00:00] max memory size         (kbytes, -m)  unlimited
[00:00:00] locked memory           (kbytes, -l)  unlimited
[00:00:00] max user processes              (-u)  12142
[00:00:00] open files                      (-n)  1024
[00:00:00] virtual mem size        (kbytes, -v)  unlimited
[00:00:00] swap limit              (kbytes, -w)  unlimited
[00:00:00] socket buffer size       (bytes, -b)  unlimited
[00:00:00] pseudo-terminals                (-p)  unlimited
[00:00:00] kqueues                         (-k)  unlimited
[00:00:00] umtx shared locks               (-o)  unlimited
[00:00:00] --End resource limits--
[00:00:00] =======================<phase: check-sanity   >============================
[00:00:00] ===== env: NO_DEPENDS=yes USER=root UID=0 GID=0
[00:00:00] ===========================================================================
[00:00:00] =======================<phase: pkg-depends    >============================
[00:00:00] ===== env: USE_PACKAGE_DEPENDS_ONLY=1 USER=root UID=0 GID=0
[00:00:00] ===>   kitty-0.25.2_1 depends on file: /usr/local/sbin/pkg - not found
[00:00:00] ===>   Installing existing package /packages/All/pkg-1.18.3.pkg
[00:00:01] [ap-ports-job-02] Installing pkg-1.18.3...
[00:00:01] [ap-ports-job-02] Extracting pkg-1.18.3: .......... done
[00:00:02] ===>   kitty-0.25.2_1 depends on file: /usr/local/sbin/pkg - found
[00:00:02] ===>   Returning to build of kitty-0.25.2_1
[00:00:02] ===========================================================================
[00:00:02] =======================<phase: fetch-depends  >============================
[00:00:02] ===== env: USE_PACKAGE_DEPENDS_ONLY=1 USER=root UID=0 GID=0
[00:00:02] ===========================================================================
[00:00:02] =======================<phase: fetch          >============================
[00:00:02] ===== env: NO_DEPENDS=yes USER=root UID=0 GID=0
[00:00:02] => kitty-0.25.2.tar.xz is not in /usr/ports/x11/kitty/distinfo.
[00:00:02] => Either /usr/ports/x11/kitty/distinfo is out of date, or
[00:00:02] => kitty-0.25.2.tar.xz is spelled incorrectly.
[00:00:02] *** Error code 1
[00:00:02]
[00:00:02] Stop.
[00:00:02] make: stopped in /usr/ports/x11/kitty
[00:00:03] =>> Cleaning up wrkdir
[00:00:03] ===>  Cleaning for kitty-0.25.2_1
[00:00:03] build of x11/kitty | kitty-0.25.2_1 ended at Sat Sep  3 17:40:44 CEST 2022
[00:00:03] build time: 00:00:03
[00:00:03] !!! build failure encountered !!!
```


----------



## Phishfry (Sep 3, 2022)

my kitty distinfo:


> TIMESTAMP = 1660419246
> SHA256 (kitty-0.25.2.tar.xz) = a20a470490fee05bd4bd0ce0964b5b87df1fabe51f05fa076364bbfe2ee4e03c
> SIZE (kitty-0.25.2.tar.xz) = 4681940





Alain De Vos said:


> [00:00:02] => kitty-0.25.2.tar.xz is not in /usr/ports/x11/kitty/distinfo.
> [00:00:02] => Either /usr/ports/x11/kitty/distinfo is out of date, or
> [00:00:02] => kitty-0.25.2.tar.xz is spelled incorrectly.



Have you checked that the distfile work exists @
https://github.com/kovidgoyal/${PORTNAME}/releases/download/v${DISTVERSION}/

The repository is showing version 0.26.1 so you should update the port to that version.


----------



## FDreamer (Sep 3, 2022)

Alain De Vos I’m aware of that issue but cannot reproduce it on my machine or in poudriere. A bug has been filed : https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=266060

My issue is only with 0.26.1 (locally).


----------

